# Sumbu Shell Alto Compressiceps Territory



## kedar301 (Apr 17, 2012)

how long it takes them to decide their territory? i have 48 shells in 65ltr tank with 4 Sumbu shell (foot print 50cms x 34 cms, 19.7 in x 15.4 in). please guide.

Pics here
http://forum.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/showthread.php?p=782884#post782884

Thanks/ Regards

Kedar


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

That site requires you to register in order to see the pics. Would you mind posting the pics in this thread using the img button?

Russ


----------



## kedar301 (Apr 17, 2012)

Razzo said:


> That site requires you to register in order to see the pics. Would you mind posting the pics in this thread using the img button?
> 
> Russ


not sure how would i do that, thats why shown photos there, anyways is it







folder address in between or is it weblink i need to provide in between?[/img]


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

kedar301 said:


> Razzo said:
> 
> 
> > That site requires you to register in order to see the pics. Would you mind posting the pics in this thread using the img button?
> ...


Are your images hosted on that site?

I upload to an image hosting service (Photobucket) and copy the IMG code from my photo and just paste it into the CF thread.


----------



## kedar301 (Apr 17, 2012)

Razzo said:


> kedar301 said:
> 
> 
> > Razzo said:
> ...


pics here
http://s1052.photobucket.com/albums/s451/KEDAR301/


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Well, I am not a sumbu expert. I did enjoy looking at your photos. The altolamp guy in me would be tempted to take out half of those shells, put a small cluster near two opposite corners and add some rocks to break up line of sight between the two clusters and see what happens. opcorn:

Again, I don't know much about sumbu.


----------



## Winston Smith (Jan 14, 2008)

I do not know the anwser to your question but those are really cool looking shell dwellers.


----------



## Ptyochromis (Mar 23, 2012)

Give them some rocks


----------



## kedar301 (Apr 17, 2012)

Ok let me re-arrange the lay out and get some rocks, I have some pebbles though


----------



## Qaddiction (Oct 16, 2007)

I have a 30 breeder with 3 wild caught pairs of Sumbu Dwarfs. I have 2 larger rocks and a sponge filter for line of sight breaks. I placed clusters of 2-4 shells in 4 seperate areas. The fish worked out where they called home and I have fry swimming all over the place. I took the time to pull out all of the fry and a week later more small ones started to emerge.


----------



## Ptyochromis (Mar 23, 2012)

I would get large rocks, so they have to option of hiding in the rocks or the shells


----------



## kedar301 (Apr 17, 2012)

some interesting behaviour happend today,

i am yet to add some rocks which i got on monday and been treating them as i got them from beach i did venegar treatment first to get rid of any salt traces, and then boiled them.

and now only around 15 shells are then in the tank and i let them decide the terettory but still seems like they like to explore a lot.

BEHAVOUR: couple of these guys got really dark in colour, and a bit yellowish, the two guys like to touch each others and dance togather as well, then one pushes another but the other one dont like to go away. Breeeding sign?????

the other two are still pale as if i got them just now, tomorrow i will add some rocks and i have ordered some bigger shells as i think Escargots are too small for Alto Comps.


----------



## Ptyochromis (Mar 23, 2012)

The yellow comps look like non-altos. The lightening in color is a sign of stress. They are too small to breed yet. Sounds like they are fighting. When comps get attacked they bend and clamp their fins and take the hits. They have armored skin, this trait helps them when they raid spawning nests of other fish. They also don't run nearly as often as other fish, this way they can eat more when chowing down on a nest.
If they are out growing the escargot shells, that's another sign that they might not be altos. The comp in the last photo looks exactly like the ones I have, I do not have altos.


----------



## Ptyochromis (Mar 23, 2012)

Here are mine, they are still very young. The vertical one is getting attacked by a L.ornatipinnis.


----------



## kedar301 (Apr 17, 2012)

thanks for a quick reply, they are about one and a half inch long excluding tail, and yes the cramp onthe two keeps the distance all the time i think i shoukd add some rock asap right now i can add couple of bog wood

other thing i noticed is these guys come up to surface for feeding as well as chasing


----------



## Ptyochromis (Mar 23, 2012)

I prefer to use rocks with vertical crevices, the fish fit in the vertical spaces quite well. For now give them all sorts of different hides, see what they prefer, you can remove some later and replace with the style your fish like.


----------



## kedar301 (Apr 17, 2012)

Ptyochromis said:


> The yellow comps look like non-altos. The lightening in color is a sign of stress. They are too small to breed yet. Sounds like they are fighting. When comps get attacked they bend and clamp their fins and take the hits. They have armored skin, this trait helps them when they raid spawning nests of other fish. They also don't run nearly as often as other fish, this way they can eat more when chowing down on a nest.
> If they are out growing the escargot shells, that's another sign that they might not be altos. The comp in the last photo looks exactly like the ones I have, I do not have altos.


exactly same behavious as you explained and same colour, so you mean to say that i do not have sumbu shell?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Just to give you some examples, here's a few of my alto tanks

Pics are old and out of date but help you see my philosphy on territories. I have been blessed with many altolamp fry.

125 gallon









55 gallon calvus tank









55 gallon Muzi gold head tank









Cheers,
Russ


----------



## kedar301 (Apr 17, 2012)

lovely pics, i have now added some rocks, but i still need to find out that the fish i have are sumbu shell.

I have some decent size escargot shells but will this be ok?


----------



## kedar301 (Apr 17, 2012)

can some one here please help me identify these fishes?


----------



## Ptyochromis (Mar 23, 2012)

kedar301 said:


> Ptyochromis said:
> 
> 
> > The yellow comps look like non-altos. The lightening in color is a sign of stress. They are too small to breed yet. Sounds like they are fighting. When comps get attacked they bend and clamp their fins and take the hits. They have armored skin, this trait helps them when they raid spawning nests of other fish. They also don't run nearly as often as other fish, this way they can eat more when chowing down on a nest.
> ...


I cannot be 100% certain, but it's a possibility. If they get 5" long you don't have sumbus


----------



## Ptyochromis (Mar 23, 2012)

I have never kept sumbu, but from what I read, they prefer shells over most other cover. It is hard to tell from your pictures, is the coloration anything like what you see in the pic i posted? Also how much did you pay for them if I may ask?


----------



## kedar301 (Apr 17, 2012)

http://s1052.photobucket.com/albums/s451/KEDAR301/

added some new photos with a bit of coloration, paid about Ã‚Â£12 each


----------

